# Left and Right CTRL keys not working in Windows 7!



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2009)

Is there a solution for it ? I dont think its a hardware fault as both of the CTRL keys have gone kaput.


----------



## prateek007391 (Nov 14, 2009)

Tell me the basic purpose for pressing these keys

If they are not working in any application then ur keyboard has gone nuts

Its time to change it.


----------



## Hunky (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

Please start your PC and after bootup, disconnect your Keyboard physically..

There is a feature called On Screen Keyboard.. Just type *keyboard* under search box of Win7 start menu to launch it..

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/1135/31549438.jpg

*askabouttech.com/wp-content/uploads/on_screen_keyboard.JPG

Use it (via mouse click) to see if the key functions are working properly or not.. If they do, then there should not be any issue with your OS and you can be sure that its a hardware fault with your keyboard.. Where as if still you face any issue, then yeah, keyboard is alright and there is an issue with your OS..

Thanks..


----------

